# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #3352 Κυψέλη Λειτουργεί AP

## fotis80

Τελικα μετά από αρκετες προσπάθειες στήθηκε ο κόμβος στην Κυψέλη . 

Το status είναι το εξής : 

WRT54G σαν router με Firmware Version: Satori-4.0 v2.07.1.7turbo5 
Omni 10 dbi

Dlink 900 AP+ me firm 3.06 Acinonyx ΒΒ με τον Phillip_633 
ενα πιάτο 80cm και feeder 9dbi 

Ολα τα ανωτέρω λοπόν παιζουν κανονικά .... και πρίν ισχυριστώ ότι υπάρχει το πρώτο AP στην Κυψέλη ας κανουμε και καμια δοκιμή με κανενα client . 

H διεύθυνση είναι 10.2.27.1 και το DHCP ενεργοποιημένο . 
Οποιος θέλει στέλνει p.m.

Υ.Γ. Κανονικά αυτό νομίζω ότι ανήκει στο Αχ και Βχ ενεργούς κόμβους ... αλλα δεν μπορω να το κανω post εκει ....

----------


## xaotikos

Στο AxBx θα ανήκει αν κάνεις ακόμα ένα BB. Προς το παρών είναι κόμβος Cx. Δεν μπορεί να ανοίξει κάποιος νέο θέμα στο AxBx κόμβοι εκτός από τους moderators με σκοπό να διατηρείται όσο το δυνατόν πιο καθαρό γίνεται.

----------


## xaotikos

Και ξέχασα να πω: ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟ και ΚΑΛΟΔΟΥΛΕΥΤΟ με πολλούς καλούς clients και πολύ traffic!!!!!

----------


## MerNion

Καλορίζικο!!! (και με καλά services! -το πρώτο θα είναι το dns ;p-)

----------


## Achille

Μετακινήθηκε στη σωστή ενότητα.

----------


## fotis80

Ευχαριστω ..

Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα ... και με μεγαλες ταχύτητες ... 

Οι προτεραιτότητες είναι πρωτα να δουλέψει άψογα το link με τον Phillip (από θέμα ταχύτητας παντα ... ) και κατα δεύτερο να ανοίξω το επόμενο Link με καποιον ...

----------


## stean_202

Καλορίζικο και από μένα να ρωτήσω γιατί δεν ήσουν χθες στο meeting της Κυψέλης ;;;

----------


## fotis80

Eμφανίστηκα για λίγο ... και δεν μπορεσα να μείνω λόγω οικογενιακών υποχρεώσεων .
Αφησα τους χαρτες μου και μιλησα για λίγο με 2-3 παιδιά στην πανω άκρη του τραπεζιού. 
Αλλα όποτε χρειαζεστε οποισδήποτε μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε για καφέ ξανα στην φωκίωνος να τα ξαναπούμε ... ετσι και αλλιώς δεν είμαστε πανω από 3 λεπτά από την Φωκίνωνος.

----------


## sotirisk

επιβεβαιώνω ότι εμφανίστηκε για λίγο, τους χάρτες τους έχω εγώ.
γενικά καλό θα ήταν βέβαια να συννενοούμαστε λίγο περισσότερο  ::

----------


## stean_202

Ok, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ , το προηγούμενο post μου δεν ήταν σε επικριτικο ύφος , απλά μου φάνηκε παράξενο και πάλι καλορίζικος !!!

----------


## fotis80

Τι εγινε ρε παιδια ... ? 
Στο ΕΠΙΛΕΚΤΟΝ είμασταν μαζεμένοι καμιά 15άρια άτομα με Laptop ktl .. με σκοπο να δημιουργηθούν καποια AP να καλύπτουν την περιοχή ..... 
Εφτιαξα ενα το οποίο λειτουργεί πλήρως εδω και μία εβδομάδα ... (από Δευτέρα ... ) και δεν μου εχει στείλει κανεις PM ... ή έστω καμία Post ερωτησούλα .... 
Δεν με πιάνει κανεις δηλαδή ? 
το SSID είναι awmn-3352

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν με πιάνει κανεις δηλαδή ? 
> το SSID είναι awmn-3352


Στο scan σε ανίχνευσα (δεν γράφω έπιασα) αλλά όταν έβαλα ssid για να δώ στάθμη σήματος, τζίφος.

----------


## fotis80

Ποτε το εκανες αυτό ... ? 
Εκανα κατι αλλαγες αυτές τις ημέρες ....
Το παράδοψο είναι ότι εγω κυνηγάω τόσο καιρό να σε "πιάσω" αλλα δεν εχω καταφέρει τιποτα .... 
αυτός ειναι και ο λόγος άλλωστε που που χτυπαω Phillip .. και όχι εσένα που έιμαστε αρκετα κοντά από θέμα απόστασης .. αλλα με καποιες πολυκατοίκιες ενδιάμεσα ...

----------


## MAuVE

> Ποτε το εκανες αυτό ... ?


 Σάββατο απόγευμα

----------


## fotis80

Μαλλον από καμια ανάκλαση θα με επιασες διότι με 10 DB omni ... και τόσο κοντά που είμαστε ... κανονικά θα πρέπει να είχες καλο σήμα . 
Εγω παντως δεν μπορω να σε δω με τίποτα .

Κανεις άλλος ρε παιδιά ... εχει κανει scan ?

----------


## antoniosk

Έχω κάνει scanning και εγώ αλλά τίποτα, αλλά θα ξαναδοκιμάσω και αυτές τισ μέρες ξανά.

Φοβάμαι οτι εσυ είσαι πίσω απο το λοφάκι προς Βύρωνα??

----------


## Philip

> Dlink 900 AP+ me firm 3.06 Acinonyx ΒΒ με τον Phillip_633 
> ενα πιάτο 80cm και feeder 9dbi


  ::  Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι γραφείς μια επεξήγηση θα ήθελα .  ::

----------


## fotis80

Το πιάτο που στήσαμε ... και το οποίο κοιτάει το AP το δικό σου .....!!!!
Τι αλλο να εξηγήσω .....!!!!!!!!!
Αντε και με ακομη ενα πιατάκι στην ταρατσα σου ... οταν το αποφασίσεις ...

----------


## nantito

> Το πιάτο που στήσαμε ... και το οποίο κοιτάει το AP το δικό σου .....!!!!
> Τι αλλο να εξηγήσω .....!!!!!!!!!
> Αντε και με ακομη ενα πιατάκι στην ταρατσα σου ... οταν το αποφασίσεις ...


fotis80 σου μιλώ με όλη την καλή διάθεση...

Αλλά το να πέφτεις στο ΑΡ κάποιου θεωρείται ΒΒ link; Η μήπως client-AP link;

Και επιπλέον εφόσον βλέπω ότι αποσκοπείς στο να μαζέψεις clients, πως θεωρείς ότι θα τους "βγάζεις" στο δίκτυο; Μέσω του ΑΡ του Philip; Αντιλαμβάνεσαι τί σημαίνει αυτό;

Αλήθεια οι ΙΡ που δίνει ο dhcp server σου έχουν δωθεί από τον hostmaster; Διότι από ότι γνωρίζω για να σου δώσει δικό σου range πρέπει να έχεις είτε 2 ΒΒ είτε ένα 1 ΒΒ και ένα ΑΡ. Στην περίπτωσή σου δεν βλέπω το ΒΒ  ::

----------


## Vigor

Σωστός nantito.

Από ότι αφήνεται να εννοειθεί από τον Philp_633 ο ίδιος δεν γνωρίζει την 
από πλευράς fotis80 θεώρηση του client-AP link του τελευταίου με τον προαναφερθέντα ως ΒΒ link.

Άρα η παραπάνω (δές πρώτο post σε αυτή την ενότητα) δήλωση του fotis80 
αφήνει περιθώρια για επικρίσεις και πολύ σωστά τοποθετήθηκες.

Ας βγούνε παρακαλώ και οι δύο να μας δώσουν τα πραγματικά στοιχεία,
για να μην νομίζουν και οι υποψήφιοι στο εγγύς μέλλον clients στο ΑΡ του fotis80 οτι θα δουν άσπρη μέρα αν το (o Θεός να το κάνει ΒΒ) link παραμείνει όπως έχει...

 ::

----------


## ok_computer

σε επιασα εγω αλλα απο εκει και σενα δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα....
το dns δουλευει αλλα ουτε ping δεν δουλευει....

----------


## fotis80

Σου εστειλα και PM. 
Σου εδωσα το 10.2.27.52
Λογικα πρεπει να εχει προβλημα το DCHP. 
Τωρα αυτό το χχ.χχ.χχ.120 σου σου βγαζει δεν ξερω τι είναι ....
Μηπως οφείλετε στο DCHP server μου . 
Παντως οποιος θελει να πεσει πανω μου ... εας μου στέλνει PM για να του δίνω διεύθυνση .

----------


## nantito

Φώτη, συγνώμη που θα επιμείνω, δεν έχεις να κάνεις κάποιο σχόλιο για όλα όσα ειπώθηκαν;

----------


## fotis80

Μολις τελειωσω τις συνενοήσεις μου με τον Philip και ενα 1-2 αλλα πραγματα θα ενημερωσω ... 
Η κατάσταση ειανι ακριβώς όπως περιγραφετε ποιο πανω (η ποιο σωστά ανεφερες εσύ προηγουμενος) Client to AP προς στιγμήν . 
Εαν καποιος επιθυμεί αυτή την ταχύτητα (θεος φυλαξει να το πουμε AP !!!!!) μπορεί να συνδεθεί . 
Εαν δεν είναι ικανοποιημένος απο τη τωρινή κατασταση οι επιλογές είναι δύο. 1. Κανει υπομονή 2. Γυρίζει την κεραία σε αλλο AP ...

----------


## nantito

Ωραία. Άντε και με backbone  ::

----------


## amigos

σε πιάνω και εγώ από Γκύζη (λίγο πιο πάνω από τον Mauve) αλλά δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει ip..

----------


## fotis80

Ναι υπάρχει καποιο προβλημα .. .
Προσπαθώ να το κανω να δουλέψει το DHCP . 
Μολις το λύσω σε ενημερώνω ..

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν δεν έχεις δικό σου subnet δεν μπορείς να έχεις authoritative DHCP server σε ξένο subnet - συγκεκριμένα του AP του Phlip που συνδεεσαι.

----------


## fotis80

Το subnet ειναι 10.2.27.1/24
Δεν είναι εκει το προβλημα μου αλλα οι φτωχές γνώσεις μου πανω στο Linux.

----------


## amigos

αλλαξες το ssid σε awmn-3352(fotis-80) ? 
δεν μπορώ να κάνω join γιατί δεν δέχεται τους χαρακτήρες () η εντολή wl join

----------


## sbolis

> δεν μπορώ να κάνω join γιατί δεν δέχεται τους χαρακτήρες () η εντολή wl join


Κλείσε το ssid σε "αυτιά" ( " ) ή στείλει πριν από κάθε παρένθενση ένα backslash ( \ )

----------


## fotis80

Αλλάχθηκε σε awmn_3352_Fotis80
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι στείλτε μου PM για να συνδεθείτε . 
Δεν παιζει το DCHP.

----------


## robotech_

Hello fotis80 κι από μένα! Είμαι κι εγώ ένας κυψελιώτης που θέλει να γίνει client στο δίκτυο.

Παρακολουθώ την εξέλιξη του topic σου εδώ και καιρό!Απλά θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσεις για την τρέχουσα κατάσταση του κόμβου σου!
Τελικά υπάρχει ή όχι ΒΒ link με τον philip_633 όπως έγραφες ή όχι!

Είμαι και κοντά στον ok_computer και τσεκάρω την κατάσταση στην δύσκολη περιοχή μας συνέχεια!

Ενημέρωσε μας αναλυτικότερα γιατί σιγά σιγά λέω να μαζέψω τον εξοπλισμό!

ThanxXxXxXx

----------


## fotis80

Δεν υπάρχει ακομή BB Link . 
Eίμαι σαν client στον Phillip με σχετικά καλή ταχύτητα . 
Λογικά σε λίγο όπως περιγραφει ο ok_computer θα εχει σηκωσει και τον δικό του κόμβο . 
Μπορεις να συνδεθεις εαν θελήσεις πανω μου (στειλε μου PM) και να διαπιστώσεις ταχύτητες και εαν σε ικανοποιεί .

----------


## antoniosk

Fotis80, σε έπιασα και εγώ σήμερα μετά απο ένα scanning, δεν ξέρω αν κατάφερες να κάνεις κάποιο άλλο bb link, αν ναι, ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ να συνδεθούμε με bb link με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.

Ευχαριστώ
Αντώνης

----------


## xaotikos

Ψάχνοντας για τον Βασίλη (ok_computer) σήμερα σε βρήκα. Από dhcp πήρα ip (81). Από ότι βλέπω τα pings μετά το AP είναι μεγάλα, αλλά οκ δεν βιάζεται κανένας  ::  

Επειδή ο κόμβος θα χρησιμοποιείται από τον ξάδερφό μου για λίγες εως ελάχιστες στιγμές τις ημερας (για καμια σελιδούλα, κανένα τραγουδάκι κλπ) για ότι χρειαστεί μπορείς να επικοινωνείς με εμένα με pm.

Αν χρειαστεί κάποια αλλαγή με την ip ή ότι άλλο πες μου. Προς το παρών συμπλήρωσα και τα στοιχεία στο whois service.

Thanx for the service,
Κίμων

----------


## fotis80

Σου έστειλα email ..

----------


## PrettyMaids

Foti katafera k egw na sindethw panw sou alla vlepw mono to ap sou k oxi aparaeksw to awmn... ti sumvainei ?

Παρακαλώ να γράφετε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.
Pater_Familias

----------


## fotis80

Οπως περιγραφω παραπανω μην βαζετε αυθαίρετα IPs . 
Λειτουργει DCHP σε range 100-120 . 
Aρα θα παιρνετε απο DCHP. 
ΠΑρακαλώ να μου στελνετε email για να ξερω ποιος συνδέετε διότι παρατηρούνται κολήματα του AP που ΜΑΛΛΟΝ οφείλονται σε λαθςο ρυθμίσεις των Clients . 
Οσο αναφορα γιατi δεν βγαίνεις στο AWMN είναι διότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο link με τον Phillip_633 (βαίνει πρός καταργηση αυτό το Link ) και είμαι στην ανεύρεση καινούργιου ... εως τότε βολεύσεσε με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση ... η ψαχνεις για κατι αλλο .

----------


## PrettyMaids

χεχε,ωραια αντε με το καλο το bblink περιμενω  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Φωτη εχεις κανενα νεο με τα λινκ σου ?

----------


## MAuVE

Εστρεψα ένα ΑΡ προς Κυψέλη που ψαρεύει για bb link.

Kοιτάει τον ΟΝίκοςΕιμαι,

SSID awmn_280-pros_Kipseli

----------


## PrettyMaids

αντε να δουμε ;p

----------


## PrettyMaids

ακομα ρε παιδια ?  ::  τι γινεται σε τι κατασταση ειστε ?

----------


## xaotikos

> Φωτη εχεις κανενα νεο με τα λινκ σου ?

----------


## PrettyMaids

να δουμε ποσο θα περιμενουμε

----------


## PrettyMaids

εδω δεν βλεπω μελλον κριμα :/

----------


## ice

εχω κανει εγω απο Ηλιουπολη και σε πιανω μια χαρα !!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## fotis80

Σημερινό scanarisma με το Notebook ανα χείρας μια Andrew 24db και μια Cisco 352 . 
Παραθέτω τα αποτελέσματα για να αρχίσω να μιλάω με διαθέσιμους .

----------


## Vigor

Πολύ άνετα βγάζεις link με *-=WMikeB=-*

Για μακρινό βλέπω πιθανό το *awmn_ataraxos_1401*
όπως και το *awmn_702_koem*

και πιστεύω πως κάτι μπορεί να γίνει και με τους *awmn-676*, *awmn_3956* (ομολογώ πως δεν ξέρω πού βρίσκονται σε σχέση με εσένα)

Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι να προτιμηθούν τα κοντινά links μπας και οργανωθείτε επιτέλους!  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Πολύ άνετα βγάζεις link με *-=WMikeB=-*
> 
> Για μακρινό βλέπω πιθανό το *awmn_ataraxos_1401*
> όπως και το *awmn_702_koem*
> 
> και πιστεύω πως κάτι μπορεί να γίνει και με τους *awmn-676*, *awmn_3956* (ομολογώ πως δεν ξέρω πού βρίσκονται σε σχέση με εσένα)
> 
> Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι να προτιμηθούν τα κοντινά links μπας και οργανωθείτε επιτέλους!


Μα έχω την εντύπωση πως έχει Link με τον Mike...

Με τον ataraxo είναι αρκετά μακριά πάντως...

----------


## antoniosk

Φώτη υπάρχω και εγώ που ενδιαφέρομαι για ακόμα ένα λινκ. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι και εσύ πες μου

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

εγω ειμαι client στον φωτη για να μου δωσει awmn!Απο ok_computer δεν εχουμε τιποτα?καπου διαβασα οτι εχει γρηγορο link  ::

----------


## fotis80

Αντώνη , 
Θα μιλήσουμε και τηλεφωνικά αλλα από την άλλη εβδομάδα που θα επιστρέψω από διακοπές . 

Fotis80

----------


## ok_computer

λοιπον, ειχαμε μια συναντηση και τελικα καποια ατομα που θα επρεπε να ερθουν , δεν ηρθαν....
Δεν ειναι και τραγικο, απλως θα μπορουσαμε να τα βαζαμε κατω λιγο καλυτερα.....

Απο αυτη την εβδομαδα θα γινει πολυ δουλεια σε πολλους κομβους στη κυψελη. 
Προτεινω φωτη να μπεις και εσυ στο κολπο....

Πρωτα απο ολα θεωρω σωστα να συνδεθειτε με τον mike λιγο πιο "καλωδιακα" και να μην υπαρχου 2 ap's σε τοσο μικρη αποσταση.....

τωρα για να βγειτε στο awmn θα υπαρχουν πολλες λυσεις (και εγω θα μπορουσα να ειμαι...) 

Παντως για την ωρα εχω ενα πολυ γρηγορο λινκ στους 2.4 με b στο ΕΕΧΙ, και αυτο ως client.....(για να καθυσηχασω τις φημες)

----------


## antoniosk

Εντάξει Φώτη, παρε με τηλέφωνο να συνενοηθούμε γιατι απο ότι φαίνεται με μυστικές συναντήσεις δεν βγαίνουν και πολλά  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Φώτη,

Μπορώ να σου γυρίσω το awmn_280_pros_kypseli αν ενδιαφέρεσαι.

Για να πιάνεις το awmn_280 με -80dBm αυτό θα το πιάσεις περί τα -74dBm.

Από δοκιμές που έχω κάνει παλαιότερα έχω βγάλει το συμπέρασμα ότι κάτι παρεμβάλεται μεταξύ μας. 

Μπορεί όμως να βρούμε κάποια "τρύπα" αν μου στείλεις μία φωτογραφία της θέας σου προς την μεριά μου

(1ο 17/07/2005)

----------


## fotis80

Στη συναντηση δεν μπορεσα να παρεβρεθώ διότι είμουνα εκτός Αθηνών δηλαδή σε διακοπες .. απο τις οποίες επιστρέφω τελος του μηνός .

----------


## ok_computer

φωτη κανενα προβλημα!!!

για αυτο ειμαστε εδω ,για να βρεθουμε και να κανουμε ενα σχεδιασμο...

Ελπιζω οταν γυρισεις να εχουν εχουν περικυκλωσει ενα τσουρμο ΒΒ nodes!!!!

----------


## fotis80

To awmn_280_pros_kypseli το πιάνω είδη όπως βλέπεις με -82 db και το awmn_280 me -80db .
Αρα λογικα εαν το προσπαθήσουμε λίγο το πιατακι μου ... κατι περισότερο θα έχουμε . 
Απο την δική σου τη μερια τι έχεις ? Πιάτο η GRID ?

----------


## MAuVE

> To awmn_280_pros_kypseli το πιάνω είδη όπως βλέπεις με -82 db και το awmn_280 me -80db .
> Αρα λογικα εαν το προσπαθήσουμε λίγο το πιατακι μου ... κατι περισότερο θα έχουμε . 
> Απο την δική σου τη μερια τι έχεις ? Πιάτο η GRID ?


Το pros_kypseli έγινε τώρα awmn_280-2033, αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλα interfaces που μπορούν να γυρίσουν προς τα εσένα, είτε με grid είτε με πιάτο.

Να κανονίσουμε να έρθω να δω την θέα από την ταράτσα σου, ή να μου στείλεις καμία φωτογραφία, γιατί πρέπει να βρούμε το πιό κατάλληλο σημείο.

Αν μπορείς να μου πείς με τι σήμα πιάνεις το awmn_280-2033 τώρα που το βλέπεις υπό ορθή γωνία (στοχεύει panossio +260 μοίρες ενώ εσύ είσαι στις 355 μοίρες)

----------


## sotirisk

Φώτη, την omni μου την πιάνεις?

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

Κανενα νεο εχουμε?Καμια προοδος?

----------


## MAuVE

> Κανενα νεο εχουμε?Καμια προοδος?


Πήγα στο Φώτη, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει καθόλου οπτική επαφή.

Στη συνέχεια σκέφθηκα μήπως μπορεί ο acid να μας κάνει γέφυρα.

Εμένα με βλέπει καλά. Από μεριάς Κυψέλης δεν ξέρω τι βλέπει

----------


## fotis80

Νεο Scan ...... 
To ΒΒ που είχα με τον Γιώργο τελος ... (για ανεξήγητους λόγους !!!) .
Αρα μένει και παλι ... κενο το πιατακι ... 
Εκανα χθες ενα νεο scan ... παραθέτω τα αποτελέσματα ..

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλησπέρα Φώτη,

Καλό θα ήταν αν θα έβαζες το .ns1 και σε .jpg format ώστε να το βλέπουν και όσοι δεν έχουν netstumbler  :: 

α, βάλε και στο http://wind.awmn.net πως έχεις και AP, γιατί είναι μόνο το πρώην BB σου με τον SV1GFU.

----------


## sotirisk

> Νεο Scan ...... 
> To ΒΒ που είχα με τον Γιώργο τελος ... (για ανεξήγητους λόγους !!!) .
> Αρα μένει και παλι ... κενο το πιατακι ... 
> Εκανα χθες ενα νεο scan ... παραθέτω τα αποτελέσματα ..


από την ταράτσα του messinianet έχω πιάσει το ap σου πολύ καλά, οπότε κοιτάχτε οι 2 σας μήπως βγάλετε bb  ::

----------


## messinianet

Ευχαριστώ sotirisk!

Φώτη σου έχω στείλει email. Όποτε μπορείς απάντησε να βρεθούμε.

----------


## xaotikos

Τελικά υπάρχει κάποιο link εδώ? Το AP το πιάνω αλλά ips δεν παίρνω από dhcp.

----------

